# "   "
.         .     ,    ,          04-   .      .      100%      ,     ??  ??? .

----------


## Cobra777

,              -1,  ,        (  ),     ,         .

----------

?

----------


## Cobra777

,        .      , ..  .

----------



----------


## Mmmaximmm

,      , ,         ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,       :
1)  -1   .   -   -1?
2)  5    
3)  6   
4)  7    . 
5)  8     
6)  9   . ?

----------

!
        ,  .
          ,    .         .             .   "  " ,        ,      .           ,             . (    ,      ).
   ?    ?    ?        ?        ,  100%     ?

----------


## echinaceabel

http://fss.ru/region/ro41/30682/31110/31389/index.shtml

----------


## mln

ȅ      http://fss.ru/region/ro63/answers/question/32045.shtml

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,    ?

----------


## mln

..          http://www.rg.ru/2011/04/01/vesti-kompensacia.html

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,      ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


    -,      ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> -

----------

*Mmmaximmm*,    .12-15 255-, ..       730  ...

  -         415000...   ...     ,  ,       ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


      ,   -      .  :Smilie:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

!  ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

!  :              ,    ..     ,         ,     /   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> /   ?


           ,      ,  .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


  , ,   .

----------


## mln

> -         415000...   ...     ,  ,       ...


 ......  :Wink: 

   .......
+       ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> , ,   .


   / ,    - ,  ?

----------


## mln

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=422037

----------


## echinaceabel

> , ,   .


, .  :Embarrassment:

----------

-     ,             ... ..       ,     ,    ...    ,           :Smilie:

----------

, .

               .  ,       ,    ,            .     ,      / 1-2    ,             .
/     ,        ,      ,      ,     .
                  ,          ,          .

    ?        ?
       ,  .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,  .


 - .



> /     ,


  :Wow: 



> .


-   ,       "" .   ,     -    .

----------

> - .
> 
> 
> 
> -   ,       "" .   ,     -    .


    ,   ""  .

   ,       315/.      ,    ..

               ,               9 .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 9 .


 .



> 


  .      .

----------

..

----------


## echinaceabel

,   
       10  2011 . N 2 .  "               "  :Smilie:

----------

> ..


      ,     10       ( )      ,     11          (.         )

echinaceabel, .        ,       ,    ,  "   -  !"

----------


## mln

> ,     10       ( )      ,     11          (.         )


    -    ,  ,    
*#12* -      .   ?
     (  )   -1

----------

> -    ,  ,    
> *#12* -      .   ?
>      (  )   -1


    .     ,          ,         .    .
      ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> #12 -      .   ?


    .  :Smilie:

----------


## mln

> .


   , - ,        :yes:

----------

> , - ,


    .
            ?

----------


## mln

> .


     -,          ......

----------

> , .
> 
>                .  ,       ,    ,            .     ,      / 1-2    ,             .
> /     ,        ,      ,      ,     .
>                   ,          ,          .
> 
>     ?        ?
>        ,  .


       ,   -     ,         ,                  .  ...

----------


## mln

> ,   -     ,         ,                  .  ...


         ,    .

----------


## 0508

0508
, !!!  ..  ..22.12      ..    ,       ..     ..      ..  ,      ,     ,   .     .         .    .   . .    ..    .  ??

----------


## 0508



----------


## 0508

.  . 
PS      ,  ,     .
    .    .          ..   .         100%.      ..      .    .      19 ,     . .         .   .            .

----------


## mln

?  http://git54.rostrud.ru/news/xPages/entry.30939.html

----------

!   .    ,   ,        ,           .  ,    ,       ,     .        1.5    .   1      100%,    .      4,        ,    .     .      / ,           ,       .    ?     ?  ?            ,      , ..     .  .

----------

> !   .    ,   ,        ,           .  ,    ,       ,     .        1.5    .   1      100%,    .      4,        ,    .     .      / ,           ,       .    ?     ?  ?            ,      , ..     .  .


1.   
2.      
  /

----------

